# Needed: Lawn Service



## chirofisher (Dec 22, 2010)

I am in the process of remodeling a house and the yard is beginning to get out of control. Im spread pretty thin time-wise so Im looking for a once over. Nothing special just mowing and weedeating. Yard is about a quarter acre. House is located off Hwy 29 near the Wal-Mart. 

Looking to spend about $25-30, may lead to a regular job or other landscaping jobs. if youre interested throw me a text (850) 375- 7860 or pm.

Thanks, 
Ryan


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

pm scott brown (brnbser) on here...he's in the business as a side and will do you right...


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Call hunter 380-7463


----------

